# Ann Arbor Classic Bicycle Show and Swap Meet Sunday April 26, 2015



## pkleppert (Mar 22, 2015)

*        [/MICHIGAN’S
      ANN ARBOR CLASSIC BICYCLE &
       MINIBIKE SHOW AND SWAP MEET

        Sunday, April 26, 2015 will be the 35th Anniversary of the Biggest, Oldest, and the Best Antique and Classic Bicycle Show in the Nation.

	This annual one day event held at the Washtenaw Farm Council Grounds, 5055 Ann Arbor/Saline Rd. Ann Arbor, Michigan 48103 will host over 275 dealers from across the continent. There were over 9,000 bicycles and minibikes at last year’s the show. 

      $5 admission (kids 10 and under free), Free Parking, 8:00am-3:00pm

                       BIKE CORRAL IN BLDG “E”  only $10 
                            $5 returned if it doesn’t sell by Noon

                     NEW RATROD BIKE SHOW IN BLDG “E”

 Frank Mathison (810-599-1399) fmathison@comast.net will be hosting the:

 “ THE OLD SCHOOL MINI BIKE SHOW AND SWAP MEET”

This show will feature vintage gas powered Classic Minibikes and Scooters in Building “G”. Talk about a blast from the past!

The $5 cost for the public to get into the Show includes a free door prize ticket. Prizes will be given away each hour. This year a minimum of 4 new collector bikes will be given away to some lucky winners. You must be present to win. Extra tickets available. 

 Our website is      www.ann-arbor-bicycleshow.com 
  Facebook is      annarborbikeshowandswapmeet
www.oldschoolminibike.com

Thanks, Paul and Anne Kleppert  Bikeshow@aol.com   248-642-6639

Show Flyer on our web site and Facebook page,  PLEASE EMAIL TO ALL YOUR FRIENDS


B]*


----------



## catfish (Mar 23, 2015)

Great show! Everyone should go!


----------



## mcmfw2 (Mar 25, 2015)

This is an excellent show for anyone into the classic bicycle and mini bike hobby.... Stop by building D and say hello ... I'll have the white and red SCHWINN banner at my booth.   Mark


----------



## bashton (Apr 14, 2015)

Indeed a great show and one I always look forward to all year long. Counting down the days!

Bashton
MCACN Managing Member
Home of the Muscle Bike Show Within a Show
www.mcacn.com


----------



## catfish (Apr 14, 2015)

And don't forget about the Saturday night bonfire!


----------



## 67Ramshorn (Feb 17, 2016)

mcmfw2 said:


> This is an excellent show for anyone into the classic bicycle and mini bike hobby.... Stop by building D and say hello ... I'll have the white and red SCHWINN banner at my booth.   Mark




We will be there in building D as usual. Best bike swap meet to attend.
Will be bringing some awesome Fastbacks to sell.
Dan


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 17, 2016)

We'll be in spot O-80 as usual, across from Bldg D and E. Look for our travel trailer with the awning pulled out, in case of rain 
Darcie & Nick


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 17, 2016)

Nickinator said:


> We'll be in spot O-80 as usual, across from Bldg D and E. Look for our travel trailer with the awning pulled out, in case of rain
> Darcie & Nick



Rain? at Ann Arbor in April?


----------



## catfish (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## CrazyDave (Feb 17, 2016)

Ohhhhh, NICE!  Thanks for posting this up! I am 100% gonna be there, sounds like a great time.


----------



## sleepy (Feb 17, 2016)

I'll be there this year, really looking forward to it!


----------



## Goldenrod (Apr 6, 2016)

Guy with the black hat will have free stuff.


----------



## mcmfw2 (Apr 6, 2016)

67Ramshorn said:


> We will be there in building D as usual. Best bike swap meet to attend.
> Will be bringing some awesome Fastbacks to sell.
> Dan



Sounds good Dan,    I'll be in Building D as well ... Just look for the large Red & White Schwinn sign.

Mark


----------



## 67Ramshorn (Apr 7, 2016)

mcmfw2 said:


> Sounds good Dan,    I'll be in Building D as well ... Just look for the large Red & White Schwinn sign.
> 
> Mark



Well I sold all of the Fastbacks that I was planning on bringing to ML and AA. So now I have cash looking for that special early Stingray or disc krate.
Dan


----------



## koolbikes (Feb 22, 2017)

mcmfw2 said:


> This is an excellent show for anyone into the classic bicycle and mini bike hobby.... Stop by building D and say hello ... I'll have the white and red SCHWINN banner at my booth.   Mark




Hey Mark,
There won't be a Minibike Show this year, as the Minibike Show & Swap will now be on the following Sunday in Royal Oak, Michigan at the Farmers Market. The Minibike Hobby has grown large enough to support it's own event.
http://detroit.carpediem.cd/events/...annual-show-swap-at-royal-oak-farmers-market/
Ann Arbor is back to being a Bicycle Show & Swap Meet, as it should be!


----------



## Bender (Apr 2, 2017)

Id like to try an make this show but don't know anybody in Michigan...............hotels....bla,bla,


----------

